# Advice: Spring/Fall Riding Jacket



## eisidor (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi. My road bike and I just moved to the Reading, Pa area from Southern California and we're starting to venture outside now that the weather is warming up a bit. For the most part I'm keeping warm, but I'm looking for some good advice on clothing.

I purchased a Cannondale Morphis shell that keeps the wind out quite well, but for the most part it doesn't breathe and even though I wear technical wicking gear underneath I find myself soaked (and consequently cold). I have a more breathable Descente jacket that's fleece lined, but when I wear it alone the moist spring air just tears through it and I feel like I'm being stabbed by icicles. 

So I'm looking for something in the middle. Something I can wear when the temps are between 45-65, will keep the wind out and maybe hold in just a little body heat, but not so much that I can't breathe and stay relatively dry. Any advice?


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Buying a vest is one of the best cycling clothing investments I've made.
Long sleeve jersey and vest down to the 50s.
Technical base layer, light weight polar fleece and vest down to 40s.
Below 40 I go to the long sleeve jacket, but I still sweat.
I just cross my fingers and hope I don't get all lathered up and get a flat.


----------



## eisidor (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! Personally, below 40 and I go to the trainer!

No, but seriously, the vest is a good idea. I was thinking about getting something with removable sleeves anyway to help regulate. I hear what you're saying about getting a flat. I have a similar problem with descents. The routes that I've mapped out have some long climbs and long descents. I'm get all sweaty on the climb, and then freeze on my descent!


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

Try putting a news paper [ one section ] in the front of your Jersey like the do in the Tour de France when they go over the alps. I start out that way when I'm cold. As the Day start to warm up and I start to warm up I just pitch the paper. You'd be surprised how well it works. It keeps your core warm and it's comfortable I usually forget I have it. skull cap, leggings and cloves help too.


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

I like the Nike Dry Fit long-sleeve paired with a cycling wind vest
http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...543.2420544.2421487.2611851&parentPage=family
Addidas makes a good wind/thermal vest
http://www.gottaridebikes.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CLOSEOUT0251


----------



## eisidor (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like the newspaper idea. That's pretty neat! I think I'm going to try that.

And the vest sounds like a good investment so I may get one of those too. I have to drive to Philadelphia tomorrow so that gives me an excuse to stop by a Performance Bike store and shop for one (There are a few small bike shops around here, but I've found their selection to be a little limited).


----------



## cyclechickcw (Mar 30, 2009)

Try something with Windstopper ® it is very breathable, water resistant and wind proof. Gore Bike Wear makes some great stuff. They are make Winstopper and Gore-tex.


----------



## eisidor (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! I actually found a product that works quite well. It's the Pearl Izumi Vagabond II jacket. It's very thin and breatheable and still blocks a good deal of wind. And the arms zip off and it becomes a nice vest. I've already worn it a couple times and it works well. 

The nice thing is that the fabric lets just a hint of air through when you're speeding down the road, and it feels like it's just enough to dry you off. Which is great because I've found some hills with long 20% grades (according to my sometimes inaccurate GPS) and I'm usually a sweaty (but happy) mess by the time I reach the descent.

Thanks again!


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

I went Assos - it was damned expensive but I'll get years out of this jacket and won't need to rebuy, like I have done in the past with other like items I decided to skimp on.

Its really personal preference - but - the wiggle.com website has some excellent deals on Assos and other brands. Their dhb line looks nice but I have no experience with it.


----------



## eisidor (Mar 16, 2009)

I never heard of Assos, so I did a web search. The stuff looks sick. Although I did read that they invented the lycra short, so I'm blaming them for that evil act 

But seriously I'd like to think splurging on a nice cycling jacket once in a while is OK. Look at what we spend on our bikes, after all? But then you've got the guy who just puts a newspaper in his jersey and I feel foolish. Especially since they're usually the ones who blow by you out on the road


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Figure out your Assos size and then surf Ebay - I got my Airblock 851 jacket for c. $150 that way, and it's an excellent jacket.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I have a Canari shell with removable sleeves. I dress in breathable layers under the jacket. Any shirt that zips works for me. I may dress in as many as 3 layers depending on the weather


----------

